# Pinnacle 10-31



## powbmps (Nov 1, 2010)

Out of town next weekend so this could be it for the season.  Shot some grainy footage with a non-HD GoPro.  Video is long and boring.  Pick a random few seconds to get an idea of what the Pinnacle riding is like.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool video, I like that perspective from mounting the camera where you did.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Cool video, I like that perspective from mounting the camera where you did.



It is attached to the side of the frame, just below the handlebars.  I was suprised with how stable the image is considering the old, short travel fork on the bike.  

Image quality sucks though.  I'm sure upgrading to the HD GoPro would help.


----------

